# Nintendo wont allow The Binding of Isaac on the 3DS eShop



## hova1 (Feb 29, 2012)

> This is insane. Can you imagine if Sony didn't allow the DVDs of the movie _Sleepers_ to play on their TVs or DVD players because they didn't want a movie about childhood sexual abuse to be "associated" with their hardware? That sort of thing would never fly in the world of cinema, but it looks like that kind of thought policing is still acceptable in "lesser" art forms like videogames.



This article makes a good point. How dare we say videogames are art if this shit is still going on. Meanwhile in Japan, Nintendo has no problems with 3D lolicon boobs bouncing games on the 3DS.

http://www.destructoid.com/nintendo-wont-allow-the-binding-of-isaac-on-the-3ds-eshop-222917.phtml


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 29, 2012)

IIRC I believe I said this wouldn't fly with Nintendo.

inb4Operation"insert name here"


----------



## spinal_cord (Feb 29, 2012)

There's a difference between stopping media that someone else has produced in an open freely available format and producing it yourself in your own format. Nintendo has every right to not permit this, just as you have every right not to make a hand written copy of the bible.


----------



## olembet (Feb 29, 2012)

is NOA/NOE what u expect?
NOJ is open minded after all


----------



## prowler (Feb 29, 2012)

spinal_cord said:


> There's a difference between stopping media that someone else has produced in an open freely available format and producing it yourself in your own format. Nintendo has every right to not permit this, just as you have every right not to make a hand written copy of the bible.


Because it's on Steam? That's bullshit.

Hello! VVVVVV.


----------



## hova1 (Feb 29, 2012)

spinal_cord said:


> There's a difference between stopping media that someone else has produced in an open freely available format and producing it yourself in your own format. Nintendo has every right to not permit this, just as you have every right not to make a hand written copy of the bible.


i get what you're saying but i still think it's not fair. What would Miyamoto say if he wouldn't have been allowed to release SMB because eating mushrooms glorifies drug use.


----------



## Eerpow (Feb 29, 2012)

The thing is that this is a *downloadable* title and not a *retail *one, so the chances of this game getting in the wrong hands are pretty big.
I don't think that Nintendo want to handle more ridiculous lawsuits involving their name.
I mean, if they sell games like these to under aged boys/girls at the store it's ultimately the store's fault and not Nintendo's .


----------



## Veho (Feb 29, 2012)

> Can you imagine if Sony didn't allow the DVDs of the movie _Sleepers_ to play on their TVs or DVD players because they didn't want a movie about childhood sexual abuse to be "associated" with their hardware?


Sony didn't allow porn on their Beta tapes (one of the main reasons they lost to VHS) because they "didn't want porn associated with their hardware". So, yeah. 

So Nintendo wants to keep their console baby-proofed. Is anyone really surprised by that? Anyone?


----------



## RupeeClock (Feb 29, 2012)

I understand totally if they want to prohibit the online distribution of such a title through their eShop because of an image they need to maintain.
I can imagine work-arounds though, such as you buy the uncatalogued item through their website instead of using eShop credits, and you are given a download code (like 3D Classics Kid Icarus promotion).
From there you download the item, the only stipulation would be that Nintendo would have to set up some sort of payment option for these kinds of transactions.

But then I still imagine they would prohibit it because it looks like a shady practice after that. Just set up a content filter on the eShop or something.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 29, 2012)

spinal_cord said:


> There's a difference between stopping media that someone else has produced in an open freely available format and producing it yourself in your own format. Nintendo has every right to not permit this, just as you have every right not to make a hand written copy of the bible.



Actually, the NIV verson of the Holy Bible is copyrighted by Zondervan.


----------



## Gaiaknight (Feb 29, 2012)

this doesnt surprise me one bit lol


----------



## elgarta (Feb 29, 2012)

hova1 said:


> spinal_cord said:
> 
> 
> > There's a difference between stopping media that someone else has produced in an open freely available format and producing it yourself in your own format. Nintendo has every right to not permit this, just as you have every right not to make a hand written copy of the bible.
> ...



Who ever said he ate the mushrooms? O.o

Anyway, I think it's fair for them to deny this game on the eShop. It is Nintendo's choice afterall. Just because it is on Steam doesn't mean it should be everywhere else.

Besides, the entire arguement they are making on that article is on the basis that games are considered an equal 'art form' to movies. I don't consider movies an art form, and I don't consider games an art form. There are examples of art work in both of them (through stories, the way messages are portrayed, even the visual styles sometimes..) but I don't think Nintendo should be bad-mouthed just because they didn't wish to put a certain game on their store. It could be an NOA/NOE decision, and sometimes movies are banned from certain countries based on what the movie contains. Here in Australia we even have R 18+ games banned since it is deemed offensive, despite the possibility of an 18+ rating.

It's just how it is


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 29, 2012)

hova1 said:


> Meanwhile in Japan, Nintendo has no problems with 3D lolicon boobs bouncing games on the 3DS.


or touching or feeling up teenage gir...err witches


----------



## Fat D (Feb 29, 2012)

That is pretty much an issue inherent to the licensing of individual titles. An evil that is the main source of income for the platform developer, yet drastically limits the freedom of development on that platform (and probably jacks up the price (funny note: I almost wrote off instead of up) of the media quite a bit). Without such licensing measures, of course, there would be no distinction between homebrew and official indepentently developed titles, and a large group of capable hackers would no longer be trying to find a weak point in the system and pave the path for piracy without actually wanting to do that. Anyone could just develop software for the platform, just like anyone can burn a video onto a DVD-R, or copy a recording on a memory card / flash drive / hard disk and play it back with the corresponding player. The flip-side is that it would probably increase the hardware price a fair bit, and subsidized cutting edge hardware like the PS360 and stuff like that would no longer be possible.


----------



## Terenigma (Feb 29, 2012)

Well this doesnt suprise me but i think people are just looking for something to get pissy about coz the game aint that great and is way way overated. If you wanna play it so desperately then play it via steam.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Feb 29, 2012)

They're just doing what they think will gie the the least backlash. People can't sue them becaus they didn't release it, but If they did releaseit someone could come along and say "my dipshit of a child learned bad things from a game they pblished, gimme money". 

It's all about what's socially acceptable in certain places. PSV does bad in Japan, PSV does good here. 3DS does wonders in Japan, 3DS doesn't do as good here. (I haven't checked the statistics but you get my point)


----------



## Fyrus (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm not really surprised, considering the kind of game it is.


----------



## duffmmann (Feb 29, 2012)

meh, looked like a bad game anyway.  No love loss over here.


----------



## 1Player (Feb 29, 2012)

Just more proof on how "casual" Nintendo is.
Nintendo is a kids and family brand, and Nintendo is gonna keep it that way.


----------



## KingAsix (Feb 29, 2012)

Personally I think this is a bullshit move....Let me start off by saying I kinda don't care if this game is released on the 3DS as I have it on my computer which is just as portable, but isn't this way Nintendo has parental controls. I mean its like PS3/360 caters to hardcore gamers and Nintendo is trying to cater to pleasing parents and non-gamers to a degree......Why can't we find a middle ground

EDIT:I apologize if I went off on a tangent/rant there :/


----------



## Valwin (Feb 29, 2012)

1Player said:


> Just more proof on how "casual" Nintendo is.
> Nintendo is a kids and family brand, and Nintendo is gonna keep it that way.




weres the proof ?


----------



## chartube12 (Feb 29, 2012)

Eerpow said:


> The thing is that this is a *downloadable* title and not a *retail *one, so the chances of this game getting in the wrong hands are pretty big.
> I don't think that Nintendo want to handle more ridiculous lawsuits involving their name.
> I mean, if they sell games like these to under aged boys/girls at the store it's ultimately the store's fault and not Nintendo's .



BULLSHIT. If a store sells an under age person a game or product it's the parents fault. No...I'm serious, It is a parents responsibly to teach their kids. Parents today are given too much slack and are aloud to pass the buck too much and easily.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 29, 2012)

1Player said:


> Just more proof on how "casual" Nintendo is.
> Nintendo is a kids and family brand, and Nintendo is gonna keep it that way.


explain THIS than!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 29, 2012)

Digital distribution services have had age restrictions. Of course those "restrictions" are "enter your birthdate here" in which case you play "guess the number" so long as the year is at least 1993 or below. The should just put a M rating on it and sell it. Nintendo have lost a lot of respect as "family friendly" when they started allowing some of these ridiculous Japanese games to be published and the ultraviolence of MadWorld and No More Heroes.

I'm no fan of the game but this is just silly.


----------



## Jamstruth (Feb 29, 2012)

Ninty have every right to deny a license to any game they want. It's their license agreement.
Especially when the game is to be sold over their distribution service they can do whatever they want. It's the same as a store refusing to stock an particular game or DVD because they think it's too graphic or whatever. It's their right.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 29, 2012)

The Binding of Isaac seems great and all, but considering the content, I can't say that I'm all that shocked by their decision.

Not supportive, mind you, just not surprised.


----------



## Kuragari Ryo (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm reminded of Devil World.


----------



## chris888222 (Feb 29, 2012)

chartube12 said:


> Eerpow said:
> 
> 
> > The thing is that this is a *downloadable* title and not a *retail *one, so the chances of this game getting in the wrong hands are pretty big.
> ...


I agree it's total bullshit but in a different way. They can simply just add a 'M' rating or whatnot.


----------



## Coto (Feb 29, 2012)

olembet said:


> is NOA/NOE what u expect?
> NOJ is open minded after all



Mother series says: you're right!

(even if earthbound made it to USA)


----------



## Veho (Feb 29, 2012)

> according to McMillen, Nintendo cited "*questionable religious content*" as their reason for denying the game access to their handheld platform.



That other thread.


----------



## Hop2089 (Feb 29, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Digital distribution services have had age restrictions. Of course those "restrictions" are "enter your birthdate here" in which case you play "guess the number" so long as the year is at least 1993 or below. The should just put a M rating on it and sell it. Nintendo have lost a lot of respect as "family friendly" when they started allowing some of these ridiculous Japanese games to be published and the ultraviolence of MadWorld and No More Heroes.
> 
> I'm no fan of the game but this is just silly.



QFT and why

Senran Kagura and If I were with a Sealed Girl are on the 3DS both were heavily marketed, Kagura had modest success and hit the charts however merchandise sales were even more successful and the Hibari GK sold like hotcakes at the wonder festival, also a sequel is rumored to be in the works, Sealed Girl has March 15 release.  Senran Kagura has a manga as well, it's borderline-H, don't know how that sold.

Then there's the DS: Doki Doki Majo series and Kimokawae both sold poorly and another Tacticslayer.



Kuragari Ryo said:


> I'm reminded of Devil World.



Yeah, that was terrible that the title never got released here, it's actually a cute game.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Feb 29, 2012)

You know this is all quite funny. McMillen implies that Steam's content restrictions are more lax than Nintendo, however Valve have actually refused to publish Uglysoft/Mark Leung's Revenge of the Bitch as it may have offended some people.


----------



## gameandmatch (Feb 29, 2012)

Surprise! NoA denied a game that makes fun of religion!... oh wait, this NoA so that doesn't come as a surprise.


----------



## Eerpow (Feb 29, 2012)

chartube12 said:


> Eerpow said:
> 
> 
> > The thing is that this is a *downloadable* title and not a *retail *one, so the chances of this game getting in the wrong hands are pretty big.
> ...


I agree, it just didn't occurred to me at that moment, what I meant was that if the title was available for download Nintendo would get the blame for putting it up on the eShop where it can be downloaded without further identification.

However, I changed my mind when I read that the reason to this was because of the game's questionable religious content, not the same kind that we see in Castlevania etc.
This game will probably not be available on any platform except for PC/Mac.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Feb 29, 2012)

To think that Nintendo would even allow this type of game is a little silly to think...then again, we do have Resident Evil titles...


----------



## frogboy (Feb 29, 2012)

I personally don't blame Ninty for not allowing this game on the eShop. Interestingly though, I am a Christian and I wasn't offended by this game. Some of it actually made me chuckle a bit.


----------



## notmeanymore (Feb 29, 2012)

Eerpow said:


> The thing is that this is a *downloadable* title and not a *retail *one, so the chances of this game getting in the wrong hands are pretty big.
> I don't think that Nintendo want to handle more ridiculous lawsuits involving their name.
> I mean, if they sell games like these to under aged boys/girls at the store it's ultimately the store's fault and not Nintendo's .



Now that is sensible. Binding of Isaac is too small of a game to be retail and too grotesque to be on the eShop, as much as I'd love it to be there.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 29, 2012)

hova1 said:


> > This is insane. Can you imagine if Sony didn't allow the DVDs of the movie _Sleepers_ to play on their TVs or DVD players because they didn't want a movie about childhood sexual abuse to be "associated" with their hardware? That sort of thing would never fly in the world of cinema, but it looks like that kind of thought policing is still acceptable in "lesser" art forms like videogames.
> 
> 
> 
> This article makes a good point. How dare we say videogames are art if this shit is still going on. Meanwhile in Japan, Nintendo has no problems with 3D lolicon boobs bouncing games on the 3DS.



Boobs =/= Religion.

And yes, I know BoI is loosely based on that religion thing, but it's still based on it.


----------



## chyyran (Feb 29, 2012)

Fine, I don't care about Binding of Isaac. Just give me Super Meat Boy!!


----------



## kimekaro (Feb 29, 2012)

I doubt that Nintendo will be stuck in the 90s when games were being censored by all three major hardware manufacturers as recently as last year.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Feb 29, 2012)

frogboy said:


> I personally don't blame Ninty for not allowing this game on the eShop. Interestingly though, I am a Christian and I wasn't offended by this game. Some of it actually made me chuckle a bit.


The best part is that even priests agree that hell is all bullshit.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WtIREJVPfQY


Punyman said:


> Fine, I don't care about Binding of Isaac. Just give me Super Meat Boy!!


Nintendo will reject Super Meat Boy for being too hard.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 29, 2012)

While I would have liked to see the game on the eShop, I'm not too surprised that Nintendo didn't allow it.



Guild McCommunist said:


> The should just put a M rating on it and sell it.


This game probably would have garnered an AO rating instead of an M rating. I mean, this is a game where you control a naked kid that uses his excrement, urine and blood to fight giant vaginas and demons. And one of his power-ups is to stick a coat hanger through his head. Along with a cartoonish art style that makes the game even more creepy. You can just imagine the outrage from religious groups and _"unsuspecting" _parents.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 29, 2012)

I am glad that it wont allow such as 3D boobs bouncing games at all. It is not necessarily and very silly things to do. I applaud Nintendo for this. Good job, Nintendo!

EDIT: Please do not attack me. We all have different opinions. Let's keep in peace at each others, alright ?


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 29, 2012)

How amusing.

Realistic simulated murders (IN THREE DEEEE) are perfectly fine in Nintendos book. Who cares about that?

But a game like binding of Isaac, which is completely unrealistic, and more comical than anything else, is far too unsuitable to be associated with Nintendos hardware.

I beg you don't cry, Nintendo. ;O;


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Feb 29, 2012)

You people are missing the big picture on Binding here.  It is a game that openly puts in christian references, and puts them in a bad light.  Nintendo does not have a system to stop underaged's from buying it.  There is also a gratuitous amount of blood and guts and other various bodily fluids.  In short, it's an offensive game to a good chunk of the world.  But hey...I don't see Binding on XBL...or on PSN.  But I don't see you people complaining about that.  You're just looking for a reason to bash on Nintendo.  *As usual.*

And to the person who mentioned VVVVVV, there is absolutely no blood or anything in that game.  IIRC, it'd be rated E.  Binding would be rated M.  "Questionable religious content" is a perfectly fine excuse(Do tell me what game in Japan has 3D lolicon breasts, because I've not heard of it before.  I could see them allowed 3D breasts of the normal variety, but that's slightly sexual content, and I don't think people are going to throw a hissyfit over that.  Religious people have a tendancy to throw one, though.  Most, anyway.)


----------



## Zarcon (Feb 29, 2012)

soulx said:


> I mean, this is a game where you control a naked kid that uses his excrement, urine and blood to fight giant vaginas and demons. And one of his power-ups is to stick a coat hanger through his head. Along with a cartoonish art style that makes the game even more creepy. You can just imagine the outrage from religious groups and _&quot;unsuspecting&quot; _parents.


This pretty much nails it.
If the reason was really just "questionable religious content" then pretty much every JRPG ever would be banned on Nintendo consoles.


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Feb 29, 2012)

Maybe Nintendo just didn't like the game? Also the art style would probably appeal to kids who would then download it and be sickened or scared out of their gourd.
It's really Nintendo's choice and they have never really taken kindly to blatant religious references.

That being said Nintendo did allow the Doki Doki Majo series to be released on their hardware but if you remember it was never released outside of japan and though
it does have a heavy sexual nature it doesn't have anything to do with religion, AFAIK.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Feb 29, 2012)

i can pretty much understand it. i honestly wouldnt want my children finding this game in the eshop, if i had children and stuff.

what im wondering is, if they would consider building a new game using the same general system, but instead of tears, babies and blood and pee, they would just use classical things. fire, water,bolts, laser and bullets. monsters could probably remain mostly, just the few christian ones might have to be changed.
seeing as the game is always praised for its old school replayability and number of weapons, it wouldnt lose much of what makes it great by changing the atmosphere to something a little different.


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Feb 29, 2012)

Meh.

SMT: God is, if not evil, an asshole. Let's lead an army of demons to defeat him.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 29, 2012)

Nintendo says no to religious questionable content.
Nintendo says yes to bouncing boobs, touching underage girls to reveal them as being 'witches' and dangeous sexualisation.

It's not a question about a game being overrated; Iwata, take a leaf out of our books and pull your head out of your ass.


----------



## DrOctapu (Feb 29, 2012)

alunral said:


> You people are missing the big picture on Binding here.  It is a game that openly puts in christian references, and puts them in a bad light.  Nintendo does not have a system to stop underaged's from buying it.  There is also a gratuitous amount of blood and guts and other various bodily fluids.  In short, it's an offensive game to a good chunk of the world.  But hey...I don't see Binding on XBL...or on PSN.  But I don't see you people complaining about that.  You're just looking for a reason to bash on Nintendo.  *As usual.*
> 
> And to the person who mentioned VVVVVV, there is absolutely no blood or anything in that game.  IIRC, it'd be rated E.  Binding would be rated M.  "Questionable religious content" is a perfectly fine excuse(Do tell me what game in Japan has 3D lolicon breasts, because I've not heard of it before.  I could see them allowed 3D breasts of the normal variety, but that's slightly sexual content, and I don't think people are going to throw a hissyfit over that.  Religious people have a tendancy to throw one, though.  Most, anyway.)


Doki Doki Mahou Shinpan, although it's not 3D as far as I know. I heard someone else refer to a witch touching game, so I'd assume.

And I don't see what the big deal is. It's kind of irritating to see them censoring any criticism of religion on the eshop, though. It's the job of the parents to decide what their kids can and can't play, not the people releasing it.


----------



## BigLord (Feb 29, 2012)

I honestly completely understand Nintendo on this.

Just take a look at the game. Nintendo has allowed pretty crazy shit on their systems. But Binding of Isaac is... well, it has awesome gameplay. But its imagery, wow...

I also see why some people would want to play this on their 3DS. But I have to agree with alunral: someone's gonna complain about the game if it gets released on 3DS. And then it will be Nintendo who will have to pay the price, not the game's creators.

Which is a pity, because the game looks fucking awesome!


----------



## Valwin (Feb 29, 2012)

p1ngpong said:


> How amusing.
> 
> Realistic simulated murders (IN THREE DEEEE) are perfectly fine in Nintendos book. Who cares about that?
> 
> ...



but  please would someone think of the children


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 29, 2012)

Valwin said:


> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> > How amusing.
> ...


Manhunt 2 for the Wii.

/thread.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Feb 29, 2012)

It's their house, it's their rules. If you don't like it, slog off.


----------



## LAA (Feb 29, 2012)

Eerpow said:


> The thing is that this is a *downloadable* title and not a *retail *one, so the chances of this game getting in the wrong hands are pretty big.
> I don't think that Nintendo want to handle more ridiculous lawsuits involving their name.
> I mean, if they sell games like these to under aged boys/girls at the store it's ultimately the store's fault and not Nintendo's .



No! That doesnt make sense at all. Thats like saying some kid finding porn on a computer and sueing the computer company for making a computer that can access those websites. Thats just stupid. Its just nintendo being over protective again, when they dont need to be and I find it kinda disgusting they even stop people releasing games. Customers should be disappointed too. Its not like we're looking forward to anything on the e-shop in particular anyway, and because of this, its no wonder we dont hear of anything else.
I do understand its nintendo's choice at the end of the day, but you dont hear of XBLA/PSN doing it, and notice something? People use them way more than they do for the eshop. Nintendo just need to learn to let people do their own things and not be concerned. Leave the people alone who dont want to play it, and give people the choice to play something they're interested in.
I was hoping nintendo would be evolving this way, but now, seeing this just makes me lose further hope for their digital future. Wii U for that matter too, I bet that'll hardly have anything, cause nintendo will block it all.
I love nintendo for their uniqueness and all, but please, just let people do their own things nintendo. Its a bad sign I've downloaded more things on vitas PSN store in a week (All vita stuff btw) than I have from the eshop (3DS/VC/Ambassador stuff included) for nearly a full year. Nintendo should be asking themselves why is that? Just get support nintendo, you know you need it. Pushing people away wont help


----------



## WiiUBricker (Feb 29, 2012)

Perhaps the real reason why Nintendo doesn't allow this is that the game is a bit like Zelda?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 1, 2012)

evil fucked up zelda apparently ninty like boobs more


----------



## Wintrale (Mar 1, 2012)

WiiBricker said:


> Perhaps the real reason why Nintendo doesn't allow this is that the game is a bit like Zelda?



"A bit"? I've only seen one screenshot of The Binding of Isaac and it's a complete rip off. Even so, I don't believe that's why they refused it. If it had been suggested as a retail title, it would've been released without a hitch. The religious tone is irrelevant because the first Devil Survivor had you gathering an army of demons to fight off Angels with the option to overthrow God. I think the real reason it was refused was because of the style and tone of the game. It has a character called Dr. Fetus in it for crying out loud. The game has content put in there, just like Super Meat Boy, soley for the shock factor. That's likely the real reason it was refused - Nintendo doesn't want that kind of exploitative game on their eShop. Ripping off Zelda is one thing, but ripping of Zelda so you can tell the story that The Binding of Isaac has with the kind of characters it has... That's a very good reason to not allow the game.


----------



## Midna (Mar 1, 2012)

Wintrale said:


> WiiBricker said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps the real reason why Nintendo doesn't allow this is that the game is a bit like Zelda?
> ...


I agree. loli and satanic games may be offensive, but this sort of thing is disturbing.


----------



## M[u]ddy (Mar 1, 2012)

That's already the second time this happens.


			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> In Germany the game has received an age 16+ rating because of potentially _blasphemous content_.


It's really strange, because you would think the USK would give the game a strong rating for all the violence.


Wintrale said:


> WiiBricker said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps the real reason why Nintendo doesn't allow this is that the game is a bit like Zelda?
> ...


The Zelda elements are really just the tip of the iceberg. There is only a few of them, but you immediately see them on screenshots.


----------



## iFish (Mar 1, 2012)

I cannot say this surprises me at all. This /is/ Nintendo after all. 

Not that this is a bad game, but it isn't surprising that they denied it on the eShop.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 1, 2012)

I just watched the trailer for that game and I have to say that it really... looks like...

Dementium, Zelda, Super Meat Boy and Bowser's Inside Story decided that they should have blindfolded group sex and in the end, Zelda turned out to be pregnant and nobody knows who's the biological dad of the monstrosity...

Quite disturbing. I feel no urge to play it whatsoever. Not because of the disturbing factor, it just looks a bit... bland. It tries too hard to shock me with imagery and mixing cute with horrid.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 1, 2012)

alunral said:


> You people are missing the big picture on Binding here.  It is a game that openly puts in christian references, and puts them in a bad light.  Nintendo does not have a system to stop underaged's from buying it.  *There is also a gratuitous amount of blood and guts and other various bodily fluids.*  In short, it's an offensive game to a good chunk of the world.  But hey...I don't see Binding on XBL...or on PSN.  But I don't see you people complaining about that.  You're just looking for a reason to bash on Nintendo.



...Correct me if I'm wrong, but don't the enemies just sort of.. explode like standard gaming enemies? Also, there's only one level with guts and stuff, and even then, that level looks like it's spaghetti land.

If anybody is going to be using references to other games Nintendo allowed, Assassin's Creed on the DS. I never played those games, but don't they knock religion and everything pretty bad?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 1, 2012)

after watching the trailer of this game i'm glad it's not on the 3ds it's just a fucked up SICK game and the only peeps who would enjoy this are also fucked up sick individuals prob into bondage, s&m and all the rest of that satanic sick shit! feeling up witches and bouncing boobs are fun but this is just so wrong...


----------



## Ryupower (Mar 1, 2012)

Nintendo said NO,
will Sony say, Yes?
* Team Meat looking to Sony platforms for Binding of Isaac*


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 1, 2012)

Not sure with Sony, are they more likely to take it?


----------



## DJPlace (Mar 1, 2012)

nintendo's a bunch of pussy's they want to keep there region off of video games. hello there were unoffical games? also the gameboy version of that book the new testemnt or something (i can't spell bibal for my life3)


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Mar 1, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> alunral said:
> 
> 
> > You people are missing the big picture on Binding here.  It is a game that openly puts in christian references, and puts them in a bad light.  Nintendo does not have a system to stop underaged's from buying it.  *There is also a gratuitous amount of blood and guts and other various bodily fluids.*  In short, it's an offensive game to a good chunk of the world.  But hey...I don't see Binding on XBL...or on PSN.  But I don't see you people complaining about that.  You're just looking for a reason to bash on Nintendo.
> ...



They explode into blood, I believe most projectiles explode into blood, some things spew urine(absurd amounts of it).  Not to mention random fleshbags everywhere, shit everywhere.  I'm not saying it offends me, but apart from the small percentage of people on the internet...it would offend quite a good amount of people.  Graphically violent games like CoD are only accepted because it's become normal.


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Mar 1, 2012)

Quite a shame it's not coming to the E-shop.
But oh well I've got it on Steam, and I think it's best to stay there, what with the free updates and whatnot.
And not to mention it's like always on sale. but eh.
*What're you gonna do*


Spoiler



God damn the game is hard as hell, yet I always seem to find myself having so much fun with it. and Some of the music is pretty nice


----------



## MarkDarkness (Mar 1, 2012)

I think this has less to do with religion and more to do with the fact that this game is disturbing as fuck. I liked Super Meat Boy, despite its half-assed attempt at dark humor which was questionable at best, but this game just goes that extra mile, which is the reason I skipped it back when it was launched on Steam. I'm an atheist, religion bears no significance to me, and still, I would not license this game on a platform I owned the rights to, in the same way I wouldn't license Postal, for example.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 1, 2012)

there must be some pretty twisted demented fucks working at team meat...


----------



## jesterscourt (Mar 1, 2012)

This had no chance in hell on being on a Nintendo platform.


----------



## Click This (Mar 1, 2012)

Not surprised after looking up what the game's about.


----------



## Eerpow (Mar 1, 2012)

LAA said:


> Eerpow said:
> 
> 
> > The thing is that this is a *downloadable* title and not a *retail *one, so the chances of this game getting in the wrong hands are pretty big.
> ...


This is Binding of Isaac we're talking about, a game which hasn't even been ESRB rated, a game which probably won't be released on the PSN/XBLA too.
And no, the computer company wouldn't get the blame because companies like Microsoft or Apple doesn't need to approve everything that's on the internet.

If the kid purposely did it, the parent wouldn't be able to file a lawsuit since it was the kid's fault, ok, so let's say that it was an unknown link on a page and the kid clicked it, if the parent was stupid enough to sue the computer company, the computer company would put the blame on the website or the person who posted the link.

That's not how things work with gaming hardware, Nintendo always have to put their seal of approval on things, and if Nintendo were to allow an offensive game on the eShop which many 3DS owners has access to, Nintendo would get in a tight spot sooner or later.

*It's *not like Sony and Microsoft wouldn't have done the same thing, they've censored religious content too.

EDIT: Fixed some errors and added a final comment


----------



## funem (Mar 1, 2012)

This is the best review of the game I could find. Watch it all the way to the end.



The game mechanics and its playability are not really in question. The contents would leave Nintendo open to a mass of bad press. They are not foolish enough to want to leave themselves open to this, its bad buisiness. I really cant believe anyone believed there was a remote chance they would make this available as downloadable content where they cant control who downloads it.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 1, 2012)

funem said:


> The game mechanics and its playability are not really in question. The contents would leave Nintendo open to a mass of bad press. They are not foolish enough to want to leave themselves open to this, its bad buisiness. I really cant believe anyone believed there was a remote chance they would make this available as downloadable content where they cant control who downloads it.



This would be "leave Nintendo open"? What about MadWorld? It's ultra violent, packed with heavy language and sexual content. That goes for practically any M-rated game on the system.

Or if you wanted something violent with Nintendo's name on it, how about Zangeki no Reginleiv? Where the entire game is based off hacking the limbs off of giant monsters and watching their blood gush everywhere.

Putting one of those "enter your age before viewing this content" thing would pretty much devoid them of backlash. If a kid buys it, so what, they lied about their age. It's not Nintendo's fault, they were doing their best to protect children from such devilish content.


----------



## spiritofcat (Mar 1, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> funem said:
> 
> 
> > The game mechanics and its playability are not really in question. The contents would leave Nintendo open to a mass of bad press. They are not foolish enough to want to leave themselves open to this, its bad buisiness. I really cant believe anyone believed there was a remote chance they would make this available as downloadable content where they cant control who downloads it.
> ...


But the 'objectionable' content in this game isn't just violence or sex, it's _religion_!


----------



## funem (Mar 1, 2012)

The point "leave themselves open" is that this would be available without restiction as a download, the games you quoted are boxed games which should be controlled by the shop selling them. Downloads have no such restrictions.


----------



## NekuSoul (Mar 1, 2012)

Too bad this gets release on 3DS 
But: The Control, who downloads the Game could the same as an retail game, because there's Parental Control on the 3DS, from where every Parent could block all unfitting content. (I assume most Parents dont even know about that). I mean we already have 16+ rated Resi-Trailer on the eShop.


----------



## silverbullet1080 (Mar 1, 2012)

There was never any chance that this was going to be on ANY console.


----------



## Skelletonike (Mar 1, 2012)

The issue here is the religious aspect... Japanese games have boobs and all that, but games in general need to be careful with what they post about certain religions, a game like Binding of Isaac has a lot of issues regarding that.. Seeing as it's about the bible, in a way, it's like making fun of it and that's why Nintendo probably didn't allow it... I kinda understand their position..


----------



## LAA (Mar 1, 2012)

Eerpow said:


> LAA said:
> 
> 
> > Eerpow said:
> ...



Have you got any example of sony/microsoft doing this? Nintendo are literally the only people I know who actually forbid games being on their store (or at least cases of them doing so is more reported on.) Of course they have a right, but its just illogical... It doesnt take a genius to see the e-shop has literally nothing to look forward to on it. And no, nintendo dont put their seal of approval on anything. They just provide a store where developers can post games. Only way nintendo would put a seal of approval on something is if they published a game. Maybe nintendo see the e-shop more as being THEIR shop and other people MAY BE WELCOME. 
I understand what you're saying about MS not having a duty to approve everything on the internet, since no one really owns it and to cause nintendo have total control over their store, but still, they're the only ones that do it. (Unless you can find me a case where XBLA/PSN have done it) Heck, I bet even the app store would sell it if they wanted it on it.
I bet binding of isaac would be allowed on PSN/XBLA. Its just a game, seriously... Dantes inferno was released on 360/PS3, and that had questionable religious content where you kill babies, binding of issac is 2D and doesnt really have story, its probably lesser than dantes inferno actually.
So no, I still blame nintendo for being over protective. I really want to believe them when they say they're trying to include hardcore/casual gamers, but they're probably the ones that are holding it back. The 3rd parties are the only ones really doing anything to help that. By nintendo pushing this game away just makes me lose hope in what they say about these things... I hope nintendo realise people arent liking the family name much anymore. Sure, everybody bought a wii, but after a few months,maybe a year, most of them moved onto a 360/PS3, cause there was simply nothing in the Wii's library they wanted to play. People dont tend to make the same mistake twice, so I hope they heed these words and evolve past that image, and when they say everyone, they should mean EVERYONE.


----------



## Eerpow (Mar 1, 2012)

LAA said:


> Have you got any example of sony/microsoft doing this? Nintendo are literally the only people I know who actually forbid games being on their store (or at least cases of them doing so is more reported on.) Of course they have a right, but its just illogical... It doesnt take a genius to see the e-shop has literally nothing to look forward to on it. And no, nintendo dont put their seal of approval on anything. They just provide a store where developers can post games. Only way nintendo would put a seal of approval on something is if they published a game. Maybe nintendo see the e-shop more as being THEIR shop and other people MAY BE WELCOME.
> I understand what you're saying about MS not having a duty to approve everything on the internet, since no one really owns it and to cause nintendo have total control over their store, but still, they're the only ones that do it. (Unless you can find me a case where XBLA/PSN have done it) Heck, I bet even the app store would sell it if they wanted it on it.
> I bet binding of isaac would be allowed on PSN/XBLA. Its just a game, seriously... Dantes inferno was released on 360/PS3, and that had questionable religious content where you kill babies, binding of issac is 2D and doesnt really have story, its probably lesser than dantes inferno actually.
> So no, I still blame nintendo for being over protective. I really want to believe them when they say they're trying to include hardcore/casual gamers, but they're probably the ones that are holding it back. The 3rd parties are the only ones really doing anything to help that. By nintendo pushing this game away just makes me lose hope in what they say about these things... I hope nintendo realise people arent liking the family name much anymore. Sure, everybody bought a wii, but after a few months,maybe a year, most of them moved onto a 360/PS3, cause there was simply nothing in the Wii's library they wanted to play. People dont tend to make the same mistake twice, so I hope they heed these words and evolve past that image, and when they say everyone, they should mean EVERYONE.


Little Big Planet was delayed because the background music was citing lines from the quran.

My point was that Nintendo doesn't have a problem with having violent retail games on their console since many violent games have been released for their platforms, but having those games up for download would be a risky move.


----------



## kirokun (Mar 1, 2012)

Am I the only one who finds the 'reason' ludicrous?

I mean we just got Devil survivor 2! It jammed packed with all these religious and myth based demons, and yadda yadda.

Oh yeah it's also rated effin 'T' for Teen... not to mention this is number 2 in the series. >.>


----------



## LAA (Mar 1, 2012)

Eerpow said:


> LAA said:
> 
> 
> > Have you got any example of sony/microsoft doing this? Nintendo are literally the only people I know who actually forbid games being on their store (or at least cases of them doing so is more reported on.) Of course they have a right, but its just illogical... It doesnt take a genius to see the e-shop has literally nothing to look forward to on it. And no, nintendo dont put their seal of approval on anything. They just provide a store where developers can post games. Only way nintendo would put a seal of approval on something is if they published a game. Maybe nintendo see the e-shop more as being THEIR shop and other people MAY BE WELCOME.
> ...



Oh yeah, I've heard of that. However, that was simply a mistake really... I dont see how binding of isaac is offensive at all, (Unless you count the into).
I do see how its tricky on how to say how I feel about the intro without being offensive, ha ha, but even in the example you used, it wasnt outright blocked, just changed. Whether anything in Binding of isaac could be changed without drastically changing the gameplay, I dont know, but I do think its just nintendo wanting to keep that oh so precious family friendly image again. And I dont see how its bad to download the title online, but fine if its retail. The e-shop is just a platform nintendo use for devleopers to post their apps, not something where they need to approve it. Heck, they have all these parental settings on the 3DS, but no, instead they just make those settings useless if theres nothing kids shouldnt be seeing anyway.
Anyway, I do know what you're saying, but... I mean look at it, how many actual violent retail games are actually on 3DS? Vita got more on day 1 then 3DS did for a whole year nearly. Could just be that no developers want to make such games for 3DS, but if thats the case, nintendo should be asking themselves why.


----------



## Skelletonike (Mar 1, 2012)

kirokun said:


> Am I the only one who finds the 'reason' ludicrous?
> 
> I mean we just got Devil survivor 2! It jammed packed with all these religious and myth based demons, and yadda yadda.
> 
> Oh yeah it's also rated effin 'T' for Teen... not to mention this is number 2 in the series. >.>


Shin Megami Tensei games are completely different, they don't make fun of anything in the bible they just darken a bit of the stuff, myths, demons and all that are normal in games, nothing wrong with it, there's a demon called Lucifer, sure, but he's one of the strongest demons and they depict him with wings, charismatic and noble, which is in accordance with how he was before defying God.
Several games use religious elements, but they rarely use something in the way Isaac does.


----------



## Eerpow (Mar 1, 2012)

LAA said:


> Oh yeah, I've heard of that. However, that was simply a mistake really... I dont see how binding of isaac is offensive at all, (Unless you count the into).
> I do see how its tricky on how to say how I feel about the intro without being offensive, ha ha, but even in the example you used, it wasnt outright blocked, just changed. Whether anything in Binding of isaac could be changed without drastically changing the gameplay, I dont know, but I do think its just nintendo wanting to keep that oh so precious family friendly image again. And I dont see how its bad to download the title online, but fine if its retail. The e-shop is just a platform nintendo use for devleopers to post their apps, not something where they need to approve it. Heck, they have all these parental settings on the 3DS, but no, instead they just make those settings useless if theres nothing kids shouldnt be seeing anyway.
> Anyway, I do know what you're saying, but... I mean look at it, how many actual violent retail games are actually on 3DS? Vita got more on day 1 then 3DS did for a whole year nearly. Could just be that no developers want to make such games for 3DS, but if thats the case, nintendo should be asking themselves why.


Changed, the same way Zelda OoT was, remember how that lawsuit went?

Violent games such as?
I'm only interested in Uncharted and Katamari when it comes to the vita so I don't know.

oh and Gravity Rush.


----------



## tbgtbg (Mar 1, 2012)

soulx said:


> I mean, this is a game where you control a naked kid that uses his excrement, urine and blood to fight giant vaginas and demons. And one of his power-ups is to stick a coat hanger through his head. Along with a cartoonish art style that makes the game even more creepy.



Nothing you just listed was really a "religious" thing (well, maybe demons, but that's pushing it), but it sounds so utterly vile I can't see something like that ever standing a chance of getting approved.

Stuck in the 90's my ass. There's a far cry between not allowing this sort of content and removing crosses from tombstones and changing bars into cafes.


----------



## LAA (Mar 1, 2012)

Eerpow said:


> LAA said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yeah, I've heard of that. However, that was simply a mistake really... I dont see how binding of isaac is offensive at all, (Unless you count the into).
> ...



Well, theres quite a few... Dynasty Warriors, Unit 13, UMVC3, Uncharted, Army corps of hell, Dungeon hunter. So... Still more than I can name for 3DS really... Not to have a dig at 3DS or anything, I still love it and will love it even more when KH3D is out!!! But I dont know, I just dont see why 3Ds doesnt get some games.
Either way, yeah I dont see much offense with binding of isaac, as I said, only the possible, cause I believe its similar to the story in the bible where god tells a father to kill his son, and this is similar to that I guess. Not gonna say my views on it in case I cause offense, but I dont think its grounds enough in my opinion to stop a game. Its not even just this that annoys me, its more that theres nothing really to be excited for on it upcoming and theres one thing that can cause interest and its blocked. Plus the fact th people who own the devices arent all children and we can make up our own minds. Heck, make us all sign a contract to not sue if I find anything offensive if they're that bothered about that, we just want games on the eshop, seriously...


----------



## Eerpow (Mar 1, 2012)

Yeah I see what you mean, though when speaking of M rated 3DS titles, there's RE, MGS, Dynasty warriors vs, Spirit Camera, Street Fighter, Splinter Cell and there will be games like the Conduit and Dementium on it.
Maybe it's because I'm too jaded but I wouldn't count Dynasty Warriors, UMVC3, Dungeon Hunter or even Uncharted as Violent.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 1, 2012)

hova1 said:


> > This is insane. Can you imagine if Sony didn't allow the DVDs of the movie _Sleepers_ to play on their TVs or DVD players because they didn't want a movie about childhood sexual abuse to be "associated" with their hardware? That sort of thing would never fly in the world of cinema, but it looks like that kind of thought policing is still acceptable in "lesser" art forms like videogames.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who has a problem with 3d lolicon bouncing boobs?


----------



## kirokun (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm seriously thinking this is some BS...
There have been many video games which insult other views and religions before [many gamers who defended them] but when it comes to something a little too close to home [US has a lot of Christians] it's not kewl!

This is my last post here, but I'm not just bitching about Isaac, but this could have complications for future games.


----------



## Skelletonike (Mar 2, 2012)

LAA said:


> Eerpow said:
> 
> 
> > LAA said:
> ...


Games fitting the genres of those you mentioned you have the following for the 3DS:
Samurai Warriors Chronicles (if you don't know, it's almost the same as Dinasty Warriors, main dif is that one is in Japan and the other in China), Monster Hunter, Metal Gear Solid Snake Eater, Resident Evil Revelations, Resident Evil Mercenaries... Hell... Unlike it's preceding Nintendo consoles it's even full of fighters after being released for roughly one year: Street Fighter, Blazblue, Dead or Alive, Tekken and maybe some other ones released in Japan. How can you say that the 3DS has no violent games when there's so many being released for the 3DS? There's even horror games, like Spirit Camera, a Japanese like horror game with AR elements and all that, stuff that normally wouldn't leave Japan, but now will reach the whole world. 
Nintendo has become much more open to games compared to the past, even the DS has some CoD games, crappy as hell, but it had them.
I played Binding of Isaac and that game is so wrong in many ways, it's not suited for a console, not just handhelds, on PC's you can play and do many stuff, but there are things that won't work well outside it.


----------



## LAA (Mar 3, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> LAA said:
> 
> 
> > Eerpow said:
> ...



Where did I say theres no 3DS violent games? And yeah, I guess I wasnt thinking of the side scroller fighters, I can name quite a few for 3DS if thats the case. I wouldnt call spirit camera a violent game though, its just scary, there is a difference. All the others you listed count, but you do see what I mean? Vita suprisingly is very close to 3DS's level of those games already, if not there already, and again you're counting japan games too, (Not that I know any there that arent coming here).
Either way... I think both consoles are great and I hope vita pushes 3DS to be better online and 3DS pushes Vita to be unique about things and get more games (I dont mean just get more games, but I mean games to make people want a vita, to me, I feel its just after you get a vita, what games would be good to have on it, while for 3DS, I wanted a heck of game they announced for it, and for vita, mainly bioshock vita, that game is a game I would find it hard to live without and for now, I dont feel that way about many announced vita games. Dont get me wrong, I'm looking forward to things like LBP, Resistance, Killzone, etc. But if I never got a vita, I dont think I'd be looking on wishing I had one to play them)


----------



## ficarra1002 (Mar 3, 2012)

"It makes christianity not look all happy and sunshine, so NO"


----------



## BayBlader101 (Mar 6, 2012)

Well, this is a great opportunity for these developlers to release their game on their own website, for the 3DS, charge for it, with no DRM (basically a "Homebrew" game), and reap the rewards.


----------



## eggsample (Mar 6, 2012)

Make it free homebrew.


----------



## Veho (Mar 6, 2012)

eggsample said:


> Make it free homebrew.


The 3DS doesn't run homebrew. 


(Yet   )


----------



## eggsample (Mar 9, 2012)

I know that.
Convertion to DS/DSi compatible rom is too difficult and require rewriting whole program or make it from scratch.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 9, 2012)

Thats weird,how about Devil Survivorverclocked.
Doesn't that have religious things in it?


----------



## Fyrus (Mar 9, 2012)

Vigilante said:


> Thats weird,how about Devil Survivorverclocked.
> Doesn't that have religious things in it?





Skelletonike said:


> kirokun said:
> 
> 
> > Am I the only one who finds the 'reason' ludicrous?
> ...


----------

